

Fedora 21 will use Wayland as its default display server - thomasjames
https://lists.fedoraproject.org/pipermail/devel/2014-May/199045.html

======
thyrsus
I wasn't paying attention; is there somewhere with a quick summary of how to
operate in the new world in the midst of the old world? I tunnel X clients
across ssh a lot. Apparently there is a Wayland client that acts as an X
server, which may satisfy my uses.

